# New inside micrometer



## Tom O (Mar 21, 2018)

I picked this up at the pawnshop superstore for $290.00 after 60% off!
I have been looking at it for a good 6 years but they wouldn't budge on the price they wanted $800.00 for it it's a 2"  -  100" set.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow I didn't know they were that expensive and would've not thought a pawn shop would hang on to them that long!  Enjoy your new quality tools!
Don


----------



## Alexander (Mar 21, 2018)

Cool. That is an interesting Mic. It goes really big


----------



## Tom O (Mar 21, 2018)

It will come in handy one day building something the shafts are around 3/4" dia.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 21, 2018)

Interesting. What make is it? I take it you screw on an appropriate rod from the graduated set to a measuring body & read the bore kind of like a micrometer barrel?


----------



## Tom O (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep they all screw together it is made by Moore& Wright.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice. Tubular mikes are considered very accurate. Aerospace.


----------

